# Wintressia's Fashion Show (LOTS of pics)



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to apologize in advance - this is very pic-heavy XD I take a lot of pictures of my cat. A LOT. So this thread may take a while to load. 

Here is Wintressia. She is a 17-year-old DSH who likes sleeping, string, being fed, and laying in warm spots (such as directly on my chest if I am trying to watch TV). She also likes to be dressed up!

I'm very fortunate to have a cat that likes (well, "doesn't mind") being dressed up. She, in fact, tends to be more relaxed on a trip to the vet if I put her in her favorite orange shirt. (Might be similar to the effect of a Thundershirt?)

However, she HATES the camera and HATES having photos taken of her for some reason (maybe she can hear an electrical whine or something?) and she usually gives me dirty looks when the camera comes out.


Popped-collar fleece vest, the height of fashion:


























And because everything is Star Wars these days, I present R2-KT:


































Christmas, however? Humbug!


































Her favorite, an orange shirt:









Trying on the dog's collar... 

























SOCKS?


















Despite the outfit, she never helps with the housework:


























After she gets a bath, she even has a bathrobe:










We have matching football jerseys. Of course, our favorite quarterback spent the last 3 seasons injured, then got traded...










She was a hotdog for Halloween:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh what a great set of photos. We tried oufits once with Lulu for about a minute. She was so unhappy we never did again


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Great Piccies!! The socks had me laughing so hard!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh. My. Goodness. This thread had be absolutely cracking up and dying over the cuteness. This made my day 1000x better!!! :mrgreen: My childhood cat, Cuddles, who is now 18, let my sister and I do this to her when we were kids! We would dress her up in baby doll clothes and push her in a stroller through the neighborhood! LOL! Seeing Wintressia all dressed up and looking proud in her outfits reminds me of Cuddles. I can tell they have a similar temperament - those are the best cats imaginable, the ones who are so chill and happy you can pretty much do anything. :mrgreen:

I was dying laughing at how proud Wintressia looked in her Star Wars outfit, and then how Grinch-like she looked in her Christmas outfit! LMAO! Too adorable and funny for words! :lol: Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Great pics....love that "Bah Humbug!" expression in the Christmas hats. I really think her favourite outfit is the French Maid one.....she really love that one! Gave me lots of chuckles.....thanks!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Those are wonderful! I never had a cat that liked dressups although I tried with my childhood cat. It was a major FAIL.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh goodness, that is too cute!  How does she like the socks? I've seen so many videos were dogs or cats walk like they're on pins and needles because they can't feel the ground (kinda sad, but also silly )


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh that is so precious! My personal favorite is the French Maid Outfit 
I really wish Snowy will let me do this to him...then I would have taken tons of pictures too like you. But alas, he doesn't even likes it when I tried to put a collar on him


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wait..what... holy cats...
Shoes? AND socks?!
That is one chill cat.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL! Love these pics! She is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Simba'smomma (Dec 13, 2014)

Cute pics! Now I don't feel so strange dressing up my cats!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome! She is such a photogenic kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Clearly one of the supermodels!! She's showing us a nice range of looks - and all the poses seem to come so naturally...You could swear she knows exactly what it means to be wearing a French maid's uniform! And the Star Wars outfit just made me laugh out loud.  

Still, I can not believe you were able to get socks on! 

If I remember, she's 17? Hard to believe - she looks terrific!


----------

